# del mar race track question



## bdurstta

I am hoping someone can answe this...I can't find the info ANYWHERE on the interent.  If the first race starts at 2PM...what time does the LAST race run?  Trying to time our time with other activities in the area too.

Thanks.


----------



## trubrit4

I found one mention of last race 7pm. However it stated races do not run on time exactly . There is a Del Mar calender of events website which shows  full schedule but no last race time. www.dmtc.com 
   quick links calender Enjoy!


----------



## bogey21

Go the http://www.brisnet.com Then go to "Results and Charts"  in the center left; then go to Delmar; then go to last season; then pick a day; then look at the chart for the last race.  The time will be there.

George


----------



## steve1000

Love the races and last year we saw Zenyatta run at Del Mar. What an amazing horse! The last race usually starts around 7:00 - 7:10 or so. By 7:20 the traffic from people leaving the track gets pretty bad.


----------



## lv_maui

steve1000 said:


> Love the races and last year we saw Zenyatta run at Del Mar. What an amazing horse! The last race usually starts around 7:00 - 7:10 or so. By 7:20 the traffic from people leaving the track gets pretty bad.



It can be quite bad, but once you get away from the track, it is reasonable.


----------

